

Lance Armstrong and the cost-benefit analysis of confession - bitcartel
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2013/jan/15/lance-armstrong-cost-benefit-analysis-confession

======
plg
What will be really revealing at least for me is how Lance Armstrong talks
about the team-mates (and others) who "outed" him for doping over the past
years. If his mea culpa is genuine, and not just a carefully choreographed
publicity production designed to benefit him personally, then he will refer to
his (ex)team-mates and (ex)friends with humility and acknowledge that they
were right, he was wrong, that they deserve our respect (and his) and that he
deserves our contempt (and theirs).

On the other hand if he remains defensive when asked about the people that
"outed" him that will reveal (at least for me) that nothing has changed, that
he is merely engaging in a new form of self-serving behaviour.

